# Radiator Help



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello Guys-n-gals . As WE all know my bikes back up and running im having a few issues . got the carb i think set right know . But i'm having an issue with the radiator . my radiator is blowing anti-freeze out the over flow hole like its building up to much pressure . My cap is rated for 13lbs . I have a new head gasket and what not so it cant be the head gasket i dont think ( I hope it aint ) could i have a air bubble in the system or possibly a weak cap .. Can someone help please .. its has me wondering and aggravated .. It only blows the anti freeze out at higher RPMS:thinking::thinking:

Thanks
popoemtfire


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Kinda sounds like to much pressure. Your cap may be weak. But I don't. Have you burped it?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

well its a mix of bad termostat and the fact that it was never given the proper heat to open . They open at 190 and i was only getting to 160 .. causing to much pressure


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not sure I'm following your logic on that.


----------

